# what is the difference between RPS and XPS technology

## dashang

Can any one explain what is the difference between RFS(Receive Packet Steering) and XPS(Transmit Packet Steering) ...

i have read the article but still not understand the concept of XPS i think its same as RPS...please tell me what is the difference....

----------

## Hu

You did not link to any article.  Based on the names, I think one involves choosing which CPU will handle composing a packet prior to passing it to network hardware and the other involves choosing which CPU to process a packet which has been received by the network hardware and passed to the operating system.

----------

